# WD Caviar Black 640Gb Sata III



## boomstik360 (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this normal for this drive? It honestly doesn't seem any faster than my trusty old WD 200Gb in my backup rig. This is running on sata II but I don't think there would be much of a difference. A rig I built for a friend was running a WD Caviar Black 1TB Sata II and it seems a lot more responsive than mine and it was running a Athlon II X4 with 4Gb of ram. Maybe its just my old memory.

My Sys specs ATM :
PII X6 1100T @ Stock Clocks
4Gb G.Skill Ripjaws 9-9-9-24 @ 1600
Biostar 880GU3
WD 640Gb Black of course.



HD Tune: WDC WD6402AAEX-00Y9A0 Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 80.1 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 137.5 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 113.7 MB/sec
Access Time           : 11.2 ms
Burst Rate            : 110.5 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : -1.0%

And my lord this drive is one loud motha. With my 6970 at 60% and all the fans in my case on max this thing is easily heard. No big deal though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 13, 2011)

Aside from a low burst rate every one of those is above average. Seems they made nice improvements for the sata 3 version compared to the old 640s.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 13, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Aside from a low burst rate every one of those is above average. Seems they made nice improvements for the sata 3 version compared to the old 640s.



Interesting. I ran it a second time and this is what I got : 


HD Tune: WDC WD6402AAEX-00Y9A0 Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 70.8 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 139.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 113.3 MB/sec
Access Time           : 11.2 ms
Burst Rate            : 103.9 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : -1.0%


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 13, 2011)

For comparison my new 1 tb sata 6 blue.

Transfer Rate Minimum : 62.8 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 138.7 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 107.1 MB/sec
Access Time : 14.3 ms
Burst Rate : 303.3 MB/sec


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 13, 2011)

Heres another result :


HD Tune: WDC WD6402AAEX-00Y9A0 Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 83.2 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 136.9 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 114.0 MB/sec
Access Time           : 11.2 ms
Burst Rate            : 106.5 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : -1.0%

Its just back and forth lol.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 13, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> For comparison my new 1 tb sata 6 blue.
> 
> Transfer Rate Minimum : 62.8 MB/sec
> Transfer Rate Maximum : 138.7 MB/sec
> ...



Wow thats a nice burst rate.

I wonder how mine will run using Sata III when I get a different board in this rig. It would be very interesting to find a nice improvement.

I am debating on whether or not I should buy one if not two good SSD's....


----------



## AsRock (Feb 13, 2011)

I cannot see it going much faster if any as it's not using full bandwidth as is.  And a SSD would give you a bigger boost over a HDD even on a 3Gbs connection.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 13, 2011)

Im sure your results are around the same as my 300GB VelociRaptor, so that's pretty dam good i think?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 13, 2011)

I get the same results with my wd 640gb black sata iii but my burst rate is 303? Why is your burst rate so low?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 13, 2011)

personaly i'm not impressed with 2 of my 1tb's, as they came with a board that looks like it's been overcooked, and i'm starting to get errors on my chd transfers saying things like cyclic redundancy error  

other than that they are faster than the sata II drives (might try a different manufacturer like samsung as i've not had any problems as of yet with me sammy's)


----------



## CBRworm (Feb 13, 2011)

Those results look good.  Burst speed seems off, it kind of has to be higher than your throughput.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi my test results from my Western Digital WD6402AAEX 640GB Hard Drive SATA111 7200rpm 64MB Cache-OEM Caviar Black. which i also find very noisy were


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah idk why my burst rate is that low. It is weird. Could it be a bad drive? It feels like it isn't extremely fast.


----------



## CBRworm (Feb 14, 2011)

Your specs show it being fast for a 7,200 rpm drive.  You could do a some write test benchmarks that may find bad sectors and cause slowdowns.  You may also have a slow controller or bad cable.  Is that an AF drive?  If so it will need to be aligned to perform properly.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2011)

another run :


HD Tune: WDC WD6402AAEX-00Y9A0 Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 43.7 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 135.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 109.7 MB/sec
Access Time           : 11.6 ms
Burst Rate            : 102.6 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : -1.0%

Doesn't seem right.

EDIT:


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2011)

Same thing again wow. I changed a sata cable, restarted, defragged, clean up, cleaned registry and it is getting slower. Should I reinstall windows and try again before I RMA? This is just getting worse day after day.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I reformatted and did a fresh install and just ran HD tune again :

HD Tune: WDC WD6402AAEX-00Y9A0 Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 11.8 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 139.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 110.4 MB/sec
Access Time           : 11.7 ms
Burst Rate            : 107.0 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : -1.0%


access time has gone and min even more.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 14, 2011)

It could be the fact that you have windows on it slowing things down. I benched my 1001FALS before installing something on it and it looked good. After i installed windows on it it is much more slower in use but i'm getting around the same max  136MB/s. If you have pagefile on try to move it to other drive, it helps a bit if it is not on the system HDD.

I personally start to think that the Blue series WD s are actually better than Blacks, they cost less, have around the same performance over time and they are not that noisy.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I'm sorry, but I've had windows installed on mine with loads for ages and the speeds have remained constantly high. RMA that drive, it's bad by the looks of it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2011)

heres my 1TB Seagate Barracuda:

Transfer Rate Min:  64.8MB/s
Transfer Rate Max: 128.2MB/s
Transfer Rate Avg: 102.1MB/s
Access Time:          14.6ms
Burst Rate   :         174.1MB/s

this is connected to my E-Sata.  Mind you the only thing its used for is Windows Backup.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I am just RMAing. I don't feel like messing around anymore with it. Newegg already approved it and sent me a prepaid shipping label!


----------

